# We have a new baby!!



## h2t99 (Apr 20, 2009)

A jenny!! born saturday night!! She is doing great!! Definately a keeper!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Apr 20, 2009)

Awwww.... I just love her... she is adorable!!



Mama is a beauty too





Congrats on your new arrival!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2009)

She is so cute!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 20, 2009)

Awwwww...what a cutie.









Congratulations. I can see why she is a keeper...


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 21, 2009)

*Awwww she is adorable...Congrats!



*


----------



## crackerjackjack (Apr 22, 2009)

You are so lucky. They are both so special. Congrats



Cute Baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## maplegum (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh please! isn't she adorable!


----------

